# Casie shrine...



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I guess that's what you could call it. Her ashes sit on the table beside me and I'd cry holding the box almost every night. Then one night I went to the drawer where I kept the poem I was given(the Rainbow Bridge one) and I taped it above my bed so I could read it when I was sad. The other day I took one of her recent pictures, a paw print from her, and the tufts of fur I had asked for. And I pinned those above my bed as well(before they were on the other side of my room on the bulletin board). Then I added her collar and a sonnet I had written for school about her(which I had recently gotten back). I'm sure everyone who sees it knows how much I miss her, but I'm afraid someone will criticize me for it. Once I felt guilty for catching a cricket in the middle of the night to release outside in the morning and while it was in the container Casie got it and ate it. In the morning all I found were a few legs from it. So I put them in a small frame and wrote RIP and hid it under my mattress. Of course someone found it and told my parents about it and they all laughed. 

I don't know what else I could do...I don't want to feel far from the objects that I have left from her but I know someone will bug me about it. My dad would probably laugh. He doesn't understand the bond I had with Casie and the only time he really comforted me was when he told me that she didn't make it. Other than that one of our workers and a few of my friends were the only ones who comforted me. Not that my mom really could...she's paralyzed from the neck down so there wasn't much she could do(and I was holed up in my room upstairs the majority of that day).

So please tell me I'm not alone with these weird remembrance things. Any other less weird ideas? This morning I had even thought of sewing a little cat and putting some of her fur inside it with the stuffing so I wouldn't feel so alone when I was away from home. My dad was going to get my a necklace to put some ashes in, but he seems to have forgotten about that(when it comes to that sort of stuff, he tends to be forgetful. Our dog died years ago and we still haven't spread his ashes).


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Cassie.  R.I.P


----------



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

My hen Honey (yes, I keep pet chickens) was killed by a fox last year, and we still have her ashes. I can't bear to spread them anywhere, I'm just keeping them. You aren't weird. I would do the same!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a little shrine to Kobie, and its been almost a year. You aren't weird, you loved your cat and you are grieving her loss. Ignore the cynics, they are just jealous that they don't know that kind of love.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

You are not alone.

My cat Sophie's ashes are in a red-laquered box sitting on a bookshelf in my loft. Her collar and a pawprint they made for me are on top of the box and a picture of her sits next to the box.


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss, the only thing I could add is to not worry about what others think. You loved your kitty and you should never feel ashamed of that, let others think what they want, if it comforts you to have these things around you, then you should keep them.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

wicket said:


> I am sorry for your loss, the only thing I could add is to not worry about what others think. You loved your kitty and you should never feel ashamed of that, let others think what they want, if it comforts you to have these things around you, then you should keep them.


I wholeheartedly agree. I have a memorial to my sweet boy, Smokey, set up on top of the bookcase. The memorial consists of his bed, his cedar box with his ashes, and an imprint of his paw in plaster. The cedar box and paw cast are sitting inside of his bed. I wanted Smokey to be comfortable while he sits on top of the bookcase. If I had more room up there, I would have a picture of him, too.

My ex husband, and to some extent my daughter, think it's a bit much. In fact, when I brought Smokey's ashes home from the emergency vet, my ex told me to put it someplace inconspicuous because he thought it was weird that I even wanted Smokey's ashes.


----------



## Kamie (Feb 12, 2011)

I think that you are a wonderful caring and empathetic human being who has a real regard for what all life means, not just humans. Its a shame that there are not more like you on this planet. 

It is not stupid or weird what you do, its a way of remembering and honouring the bond that you had with your kitty. I stoke my Bobs urn all the time and talk to him. I talk to my mums ashes all the time as well, but yet this seems to be more socially acceptable.

I'll tell you my so called weird story, When my Bob went, I was looking for an urn to put his ashes in as they cant stay in the beautiful wooden urn as I am taking him with me to Australia when I emigrate. I came across a cuddly toy teddy bear urn (like a proper teddy bear) and I though that this was a wonderful idea as I could put him on my bed where he used to like to sit and on my dark days, I could still hold him. When I told people about this, they seriously looked at me like I had clearly gone insane with grief and told me I was weird, I told them to do one (actually thats the cleaned up version of what I told them). I've only gone off the idea since my husband said that I was going to have a lot of explaining to do if I turned up at customers with a teddy bear filled with of a strange powder. Still fully intend to do it when I'm over there through, and people can call me what the **** they want...don't really care if it makes me feel closer to him.

Please hunny, don't take it to heart when others don't understand, theres not many who do, your one of the special ones. Please take it from me you are a wonderful person and I would be so so proud of my child if they treated all creatures the way you do. If you do need to talk anything through there are people who are like you just here and will understand.

I am so sorry for your loss, but know that you will see him one day and if your really really lucky, he might let you know that he's still around watching and protecting you. xxx


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I think it is very touching the memorial you have for your kitty. Please know there are MILLIONS of animal lovers out there that totally understand your grief and your expression of love and memory of your cat.

For thousand of years people have been buried with their animals! This is nothing new, your connection with your cats. We all have different expression of our devotion to our "heart" pets.

My friend made me a hollow pendant heart with my kitty's Mz Tess fur in it. Another cat I adopted to take home and pass - My vet and I scattered her ashes at her medicine wheel. I kept a few ashes to put into another peice of jewelry when I get settled. My sister make silver bells so Im going to take an unfinished one and put her ashes in there.

I decided not to wait till my other heart cat dies. I ordered a DNA strand with his DNA in that is a small peice of jewelry. My vet drew 1 ml of blood and a company does the strand for you.

Cyber hugs to you for your beautiful ways you remember your kitty by.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of dear Cassie! *hugs*
R.I.P Cassie


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks...I still miss her. And tomorrow won't be a good day. She would have been 13 tomorrow.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! Happy birthday Cassie. I bet she's having fun at the bridge..


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope she is. I hope there's plenty of grass for her to graze on, plants to eat, tiny valuable objects to knock over and mice to chase.


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Oceanmist, you are a wonderful person. Your respect for every tiny life is not something a lot of people have, and it is admirable.
Plenty of people won't understand your grief, your rituals, your shrine, but they are ignorant and haven't experienced the love and loss that you have. I wish I had some of my Max's hair to put in a locket to keep close to my heart always but in my own grief I didn't think things through properly and it was only after he was gone and cremated that the thought came to me.
My husband's "wierd thing" is that he wants a tattoo of the pet name he call Max. He says no-one will know what it means and if he explains they will think him silly, but he doesn't care. I haven't yet decided how to keep him with me always. We have his collar and favourite toy, a blue scorpion, on the mantle above the fireplace and I have so many photos that I'm going to put a few together in a big frame and have it right there in the living room.
S*d what everyone else thinks - you do what comforts you and for as long as you need to atback


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have things from each of my beloved pets.

Dancer (horse): Ring made from his tail hair, his first set of horse shoes (farrier gave me quite a look when I asked him to remove them WAY before they were worn out), his baby halter, his foal blanket, his first show halter and TONS of professional pics of him around the apartment.

Mini (dog): I buried her in my blanket, when she went over the bridge I wanted her to have my scent with her. Since she had mine, I kept HER blanket. I crocheted it for her when she was a puppy (my first crochet project), her fake fur jacket that she hated so much but looked so cute in, her collar/tags and TONS of pictures of her all over my apartment.

They each have a small wooden chest that holds their items.

Then I have a small hand tooled wooden box that holds one of my dad's (clean) handkerchiefs, the ladies handkerchief I used at the funeral, the cassette tape of his funeral service, a carnation from his casket (I put the rest of that bouquet inside with him), a rose from my mom's bouquet (those also went inside with him) and a wallet size wedding photo of he and my mom.

So, no... I don't think there's anything wrong at all with it.


----------

